# كلوووووووووووو لازم يدخل يصليى ربنا يساعدنا فى الامتحانات



## Critic (4 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة عايزين صلاة علشان ربنا يرحمنا و يساعدنا فى الامتحانات و يدينا على حسب محبته و رحمته
سااااااعدنا كلنا يا رب و اعطى نعمة لابنائك فى الامتحان لنرفع شان المسيحين و ليتمجد اسمك فى ضعفنا امييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

*الرب يوفق ويكون مع كل ابنائه*

*ويجعل ايده مع ايديهم وينور عقولهم بنور محبته*

*ويساعدهم ويبعد عنهم كل شر وافكار شريره ويخلي ذهنهم دايما صافي *

*ويمنحهم القدره عالتركيز *

*ويفرحنا في نجاحهم *

*آميــــن*
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا معاك و يوفقك و يعطيك النجاح و التفوق الدائم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

ربنا مع الكل فى الامتحانات ​


----------

